# Goats Head Soup 160km - Century Ride - Bristol - 25th Feb 2023



## Oliveriles (1 Jan 2023)

Event : Goats Head Soup 160km
Event date/s: Saturday 25th February, 08:00am
Event location: Warmley Waiting Room, Warmley, Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 (Insurance) for non AUK/CTC riders.

SIGN UP HERE - https://www.audax.uk/event-details/9821-goats_head_soup_century_ride

MORE EVENT DETAILS PLUS SIGN UP VIA MY SITE: https://audaxwales.com/events/goats-head-soup/

Back for 2023 after a year off a 160k cycling event from Warmley Waiting Room.

Now with the option of event validation by E-Brevet app.

Includes free finishers' rectangular route map patch for all riders.







Starting From Warmley Waiting Room opening early for Drinks & Rolls.






You will pass along the Avon Valley Railway on the B2B cycle path before climbing up and riding through one of Baths best kept secrets and considered one of Seven Cycle Wonders of the World - The iconic Two Tunnels @ 1.03 miles in length it is the longest cycling tunnel in the UK.

A gentle climb up into the Mendip Hills to enjoy an 'Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty'. Next head South for a well-earned stop at Sweets (cycling) Cafe.

Across the Somerset levels and then follow the back roads to Bristol before a final stretch along the B2B cycle path back to Warmley Waiting Rooms.

Mostly quiet lanes with easy navigation.

On the line entries £3 surcharge. - Payment by card possible.

Two Tunnels Circular Event Patch available for purchase £2.00






GPS file download - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/958043?units=km

For details of all my other events see - www.sbraudax.com

For updates on all my events this season, join my Strava & Facebook Pages via the links below.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/576108

https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752/


----------

